
Show HN: A sokoban clone game with "infinity" levels - atum47
https://victorribeiro.com/sokoban/
======
gus_massa
It needs urgently a "Press R to restart level."! (Note: "R" doesn't work. How
do I restart a level?)

~~~
atum47
All of my friends asked for that, but with just 10 easy levels I didn't
bother. For the release I'll add this option and also give you starts based on
how many moves you made to finish the level

~~~
darepublic
I keep having to redo these easy levels from scratch. Nice game though simple
but fun

~~~
atum47
Would you buy it for a small amount of money on the app store, given that it
will have new levels Everytime?

------
atum47
The version on the link above is just the prototype, it has only 10 easy
levels. The thing is, I wrote a sokoban level generator and I'm thinking about
releasing it on itch.io or Android app store. Would you donate or pay a small
amount of money to play it? I thought about giving away a bunch of levels and
selling the solutions (if the computer can generate the level, it can solve it
optimally). What do you think about that?

~~~
Someone
_”I wrote a sokoban level generator”_

The problem isn’t generating different levels, it is generating interesting
ones, and picking a sequence that gets harder and harder at just the right
pace.

Players don’t want to get “just like the previous level, but with 10 more
crates”, or “what the hell is this?”, they want “I know how to do this… hey,
what’s that? Maybe, I don’t quite know how to do this”.

Does your code have any way to calculate difficulty of games (no, number of
moves required for a solution isn’t one) and/or similarity between puzzles?

I also think “infinite levels” is not good. Part of the reason to keep playing
is a feeling of accomplishment.

~~~
atum47
I think I can calculate the complexity of a level based on the number of
boxes, the size of the map and the number is moves you need to finish it.

The infinity part is that I can always provide fresh content for the player.
Someone else suggested skins.

------
de_watcher
About sokobans: check out "Baba is You" on Steam.

------
atum47
How do I fix a comment? I want people to know that the link above does not
have the infinity levels thing, so they don't think I was click baiting

~~~
gus_massa
IIRC you can change the title of the submission only during the first hour.

Send an email to the mods hn@ycombinator.com with a link to the submission and
the proposed new title. Add a short explanation (2 or 3 sentences). They
usually reply soon.

This is a manual process, so use it only in emergencies. (This change is not
an emergency, but I think it's a good idea to fix that.)

~~~
atum47
I edited the title, but I think the link is not showing anymore :(

~~~
gus_massa
It's ok to repost thing here a few time. (5? It's not clear the exact number,
but 3 or 5 is fine.) Add the "R" button now! Wait a few days and repost the
project. (If you can't repost, send an email to the mods.)

(Also, don't delete this post. Deleting and resubmitting may get you banned.)

About the infinite levels: It looks interesting. I think it's difficult to
classify a level as solvable or imposible, and it's much harder to classify
the difficulty of a level.

Perhaps you can offer that after the 10 handpicked levels, the user can try
some random levels. Moreover, you can track if the other users can solve this
levels and somehow use that for the difficulty classification. (Show in the
page how many people solved each level?) Perhaps add a permalink to the random
generated level, so the good levels can be shared. (But first, add the "R"
button now!)

~~~
atum47
Done

------
atum47
After lots of requests:

press 'R' to reset the level.

if you're on mobile, click the 'screen' to reset the level

